
Big Easy Button: App Fights Crime in New Orleans - rmason
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/innovation/big-easy-button-app-fights-crime-new-orleans-n456536
======
rmason
Writing the app is the easy part. Finding the private funds to pay for police
overtime is the hard part.

This would work so well in Detroit but people would quickly get discouraged
with the app if the police never show.

